# House 0...Tree 1...



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Right now the score is in favor of the tree...but Mr. Chainsaw will win the game in the end. 










We had 3" of rain and 50 mph wind gusts yesterday...and two trees...maybe a third didn't fare well.

The whole photo saga leading to this is shown at http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...d02729837a


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know there are a lot of threads recently about "covered storage" for your trains Mike, but I don't think that's the right way to do it!









Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...in the grand design...the layout's 60' long covered storage is to be built between the fence and the retaining wall on the left. That area now is 0" wide...given that the fence was pushed over by the tree and crushed.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That area now is 0" wide... 
Extra-narrow gauge? 

Glad the damage appears to be largely superficial to the house. And now you've got an excuse to do that sawmill you've been thinking about.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...I lucked out. No damage to the house at all...least none I've found to the structure. The tree cutters came today and removed the trees. I will have to go over the river area pretty carefully to see if the membrane was punctured or if any of the rocks on the waterfall were loosened. So far...it looks like I escaped a big one. When the neighbor gets back...I'm going to talk to him about removing the last of those four trees...three have fallen now in the last year.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that the trees are gone, you can catolever the storage shed out over the bank and still have room for yards.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Mike! That's not a tree! hehehehe More like a sapling with what we're dealing with. Been waiting for our Tree Guy to get herefor a couple weeks now. We have aa Red Oak about 6ft diameter at the base and close to 100ft that has been slowly inching it's way toward the house. Good thing there's no layout over there and only the house. Hehehe

We've had 20" of rain here since the beginning of November and more on the way.....seems they're calling for 2-4 more tonight and tomorrow. All we need is the winds you had and........ Our tree guys was supposed to get here today but his crew was called away on another emergency to remove an even bigger one. Seems like someones garage and car decided to commit suicide and threw themselves in the path of a tree that fell......saturated soil was the culprit. Starting to worry here 'cause we've picked up about 3" of lean in 5 weeks and outr tree is in a wash for our yard drainage. Not only is the soil saturated but it's eroding too. Doohhh.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right...it's myoporum...which isn't a tree. It's a tall shrub. It's extremely fire resistant...and that's why they are planted here...and allowed to grow up as trees. I had a maple in my back yard 25 years ago we took out to put in a pool....had a 4' stump...and I spent another 25 years killing the little seedlings that sprouted. RoundUp....shoulda bought stock in that company.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Dec 2009 06:59 PM 
Now that the trees are gone, you can catolever the storage shed out over the bank and still have room for yards. 
That was the plan...and still is. The area between the retaining wall and fence is like 80' long and up to 2' wide. So it will hold several tracks...one of which might someday lead down to the back yard. But, that would be a killer grade to deal with. There's a 9' drop to deal with.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

More than my 5.5% downgrade? Just use more locos ha ha! 

Where's the "apres tree" picture? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

One more to go...if I can convince the neighbor.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Much better! I know you won't miss all those leaves either! 

If he plants something to replace the trees, get something evergreen. 

Regards, Greg

p.s. Chainsaw 1 tree 0 now I think!


----------

